# Server 2008 - Removing the welcome message



## Rmcphail (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone knows how to remove the "Welcome" message that appears once I log into a server 2008 system.

In XP you could do it through the control panel, and in server 2003 I was able to edit the registry and change it from there, but in 2008 neither of these options are available.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If it is the one I am thinking about,there should be a
checkbox toward the bottom of the window that
says show this screen at startup or something like that.
Just uncheck it and close the window.


----------



## Rmcphail (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope, not the one I'm talking about.
I'm talking about the messages following typing your user name and password in. "Welcome" and "Applying account settings" etc.
Thanks though.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

This should work for Win 2k, 2k3, and 2k8:
[WEBQUOTE="http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316243"]*Note* If the following key is present, and if the value is set to *1*, status messages are not displayed:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\DisableStatusMessages
```
[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## Rmcphail (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a try and see if it works.


----------



## Rmcphail (Oct 12, 2009)

The key doesn't exist by default, I tried adding it manually but it made no change.

Any other ideas?

Thanks again.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmm, works for Server 2003, but looking at it, it's easy to misread, looks like you need to create a new key named *DisableStatusMessages* and set it's default value to 1, but it's really a new *value* under *System*, not a new key.

See if this is what you did
Navigate to this key:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System
```
Create a New DWORD value named 
*DisableStatusMessages*
and set that to 1

Don't even get the sigon/signoff box that displays the messages with that set to 1


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like you can set that using the Group Policy Editor:
Click *Start | Run* (or press *WinKey+R*).
Type *gpedit.msc*
Navigate to here:
*Local Computer Policy | Computer Configuration | Administrative Templates | System*

Set *Remove Boot / Shutdown / Logon / Logoff status messages* to *Enabled*


----------



## Rmcphail (Oct 12, 2009)

That's what I did, though now come to think of it I haven't restarted after, which it might need to take effect I guess. 
I'll give it a restart and see if it works later today, since people are working with the machine right now.

Thanks.


----------



## Rmcphail (Oct 12, 2009)

Just seen your second post, I'll try that as well.

Edit: Same deal with the restart I'm guessing, I'll reply later today after once I can restart the machine, or I might just set a VM to check it.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine worked in 2003 without a restart, but 2008 may require it. Many times changes to the HKLM branch aren't noticed until a reboot.

Might want to double check and see if the either the Domain Security Policy or Domain Controller Security Policy enables those messages, that would take precedence over the local policy.

Hope it works. Guess I should get a 2008 VM setup to try these out...


----------

